# Bathing and Ear Wax



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Help!
How often should you bathe your puppy? Persia, smells like dog (lol, I know) a week later.
Is it safe to bathe her weekly? I use dry shampoo on my own hair, but I'm worried about build-up or skin irritation on her if I do this between washes. 

What about ear wax? What do you use? Hers is thick and sticky and doesn't wipe away easily. 

I combed her daily and spray her with doggie fragrance. Has anyone had a bad reaction to this? Thanks!!!!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

for the ear wax, i use a cleaner that i got from the vet and i clean jessie's ears every 3rd day. in her case, they've determined it is a yeast infection and next to impossible to completely get rid of. her wax is thick and dark and sometimes there is a tiny spec of blood in it because it adheres to the skin inside the ear and pulls a spec of it out when you clean them. jessie hates it and will hide whereever she thinks she won't be found when she sees me pick up the cotton balls. there have been times when even with the cleaning, the infection overtakes and then i have to use drops for 5 days. 

are you sure her "doggy" smell isn't from the yeast in her ears?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I flush ears in the tub  works great and the ears are CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN and I've not forced gunk down into the ear with cotton. 

In between baths, for MY dogs, I use Maleseeb (or the equivalent) for ears if there is a problem, but I'm not seeing much of any problems since I started flushing a few months back.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm an ear flusher as well. There are also several recent topics on the subject if you do a search with lots of helpful information posted!

Also..using shampoo made for dogs shouldnt dry out the skin.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

How are you flushing the ears?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I use an ear cleaner that I got at Petsmart. I pour it into the ear, then massage the ear. Finally, I wipe the ear out with a tissue. If the ears are really bad, do it weekly.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I have found a new favorite cleaner!!

Mystic Ear

I love it, and Riley is very comfortable with it!! He used to cry sometimes with the espree cleaner. I am extrememly pickly with ear cleaner smells, and cant use anything from work (i associate it with all the nasty ears i clean with them). The CC ear cleaner actually foams up in the ear and really cuts through the wax/grease!! I cleaned Rileys ears 2 weeks ago, and they are still spotless. 

For you ear flushers, do you always dry the ear out after? With a dryer? Riley Hates to have the dryer blow in his ears (even on low, and without the cone). I would like to flush, but i just dont know. His ears are staying really clean and nongreasy with just the cleaner now...


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

how to flush earsin the tub- this is what i do on all my dogs and client dogs. \ hve a new foster who has bad ears doing her later this week. (GREAAAAAAAAAASY ears)


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks all and NeVar for the video. Didn't know you could 'flush' ears. 
I am starting to notice a little yellow in her ear. No smell. I've only had her for 7 weeks (she's 13 wks). I wipe her face and belly daily and was surprised when the wax didn't come off like human's. 

Is it ok to give her a weekly bath? I already gave her 2 and she behaved herself. I'm just asking because the vet said something crazy like every 6 weeks! 
After a week, she doesn't look or smell fresh.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i didn't know you could flush the ears either. NeVar, where is this video from? it isn't playing on my computer @ work. just thought if it were a youtube video i could go look for it.

thanx!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe it's from the grooming smarter blog

Grooming Smarter: Cleaning ears in the tub


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, Adian, you are correct  Debi Hilley did that video and you can find her blog on the Petgroomer.com along with a lot of other great blogs on grooming.


----------

